

Beyond the Turing Test - davidwihl
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/23/outing-a-i-beyond-the-turing-test/?_r=0

======
davidwihl
There is rampant speculation by people, including Bostrum, who have never
written any Machine Learning code that Hard AI will spontaneously appear.
Anyone who has implemented ML knows that this is silly given the heavy manual
effort of feature selection and data cleansing, coupled with the relative
simplicity of today's approaches based on gradients and stats.

I'm glad the author also raises the point of machine ethics. Here again,
humans are anthropomorphising our ethics. Human ethics evolved from living in
a cooperating community (See Krebs, "Origins of Morality"). Machine ethics may
be quite different and hopefully significantly more strategic than human
selfishness which has resulted in horrible damage to other species, our host
earth and of course millions of daily suffering people.

